# Meeting and playing in Toronto



## x.techmaster (Mar 10, 2007)

Dear Friends,

As you may or may not know, I am a beginning bassist. I developed my passion for music and this particular instrument a long time ago, but picked it up and started playing it only now, at the age of 20.

I am interested in meeting with other musicians in Toronto, no matter what level they are at, and what genre or instrument they play, for practicing playing together, exchanging knowledge. Basically, learning from one another.

Any place where we can plug our instruments and play will do it.

If anyone is interested, go ahead and send me an E-Mail at [email protected] or give me a call at 647-206-0843!


----------



## helloapocalypse (Oct 5, 2006)

hey, i'm trying to get a band started. so far we're just two guitarists. wanna join us? the other guitarist and i have different styles but we get along fine so we're not really picky about what we play. we just wanna get out there and rock. so yeah, get back to me if you're interested.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

I've toyed with the idea of running an open jam night at Cherry Beach. If there's enough interest in it (and a drummer or two out there) I'll set something up for a Sunday afternoon in early June. I'm only in Toronto until the end of June and then it's off to Ottawa for a change of scenery...


----------

